# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Tìm mua HSD 65 của ý

## Danang cncrouter

Chào các bác DIY diễn đàn xin phép cho mình hỏi thăm về mua hàng hiếm,cụm spindle HS655 của ý đặt mua ở đâu, trong web nào hay nhờ đơn vị nào và giá thành khoảng bao nhiêu, mình biết là đắt nhưng vì khách hàng có đơn hàng lớn nên có nhu cầu tìm hiểu trước để lắp máy 5 trục, các bác diễn đàn có ai biết xin vui lòng chỉ giùm với ạ, và dưới đây là hình ảnh của cụm xoay và spindle HS655 ạ, xin cảm ơn diễn đàn.

----------


## Nam CNC

bộ này thì bác chủ để sẵn 20Kusd trong túi trở lên đi rồi liên lạc với hãng thông qua web trực tiếp của nó luôn.

----------


## Ga con

Em e là phải cỡ gấp 3 đó a, 20k$ chắc chưa rớ được con spindle với spec đó nữa (đồ mới).

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em e là phải cỡ gấp 3 đó a, 20k$ chắc chưa rớ được con spindle với spec đó nữa (đồ mới).
> 
> Thanks.


20k thì dc con kia oài, con kia tầm khoảng 17-18k gì thoai, 2 bộ xoay kia rơi tầm 8-10k/ axis àh  :Big Grin:  tính ra tổng khoảng 40k thoai  :Cool: 

mà cái hình kia là có giá của nguyên con máy 5 trục thì phải, chia sẻ anh em bik nguyên con máy nhiu xiền, chắc cỡ 120.000 - 150.000 nhỉ  :Cool:

----------


## terminaterx300

con spindle có hơn 10k àh, nhưng tính ra bèo rồi, vỏ nhôm ko phải vỏ thép 

vậy trục này chắc khoảng 25-30k thoai  :Big Grin:

----------

Ga con, Nam CNC

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Vâng cảm ơn các bác đã chia sẻ nói thật là em thì ko thể rớ tới cái này được ạ, do khách hàng nhờ tìm giùm vì khách muốn dòng máy có kết cấu chắc khỏe giống máy Châu Âu nhưng giá thì siêu đắt vì vậy họ muốn làm thân máy ở việt nam còn linh kiện mua hàng cao cấp vẫn rẽ gấp nhiều lần so với máy Châu Âu. Vì vậy bác nào biết cụ thể chỉ giùm em với. 
Cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

khách hàng có kinh phí tối đa bao nhiêu cho cái bộ này ?

mục đích cái bộ này là phay cái gì , nếu được giá cao nhất như em mong muốn thì em có thể làm 1 bộ xoay 2 trục gá 1 em spindle full thép cũng HSK63 , 18Krpm cho bác , việc chính xác như thế nào thì em lo được vì em có kinh nghiệm , chỉ có 1 khuyết điểm là không đẹp và chuyên nghiệp như hàng hãng mà thôi về tính năng tương đương như mẫu bác chủ đưa ra là ok.

Cụ thể thì bác chủ liên lạc với em , em có đường binh với giá thành của VN , còn hãng thì như hàng bác chủ ví dụ thì em nó cũng tầm 30K USD , mà con này chỉ phay cho gỗ  thôi nhá , dòng phay nặng hơn phải là thân thép.

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Thank bác Nam nhiều, khả năng DIY pro của bác thì trong diễn đàn này nhiều người biết đến theo e thì có thể vừa đẹp và thẩm mỹ nữa, nhưng khách này khó tính họ muốn biết chỗ bán Và giá cả để có phương án mua về, để lên con 5 trục theo ý tưởng của họ. Và cũng đủ khả năng tài chính cho con này bác ạ, dù sao giá của cả con máy chỉ bằng 1/10 máy nhập từ châu âu. Và thêm thông tin là phay đá granit bác ạ. Thanks bác nhiều, nếu bác có thông tin tốt vui lòng giúp đỡ nhé.

----------


## emptyhb

Em nghĩ mua cả máy của china luôn cho nhanh

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Đang có mấy con china nằm đắp chiếu ngoài này bác ạ, khung thép mỏng xác trọng lượng thì nhẹ chạy tốc độ cao gặp tải nặng rung cả máy, nếu cắt lưỡi mâm fi 600mm nhảy cả máy.

----------


## nhatson

> Đang có mấy con china nằm đắp chiếu ngoài này bác ạ, khung thép mỏng xác trọng lượng thì nhẹ chạy tốc độ cao gặp tải nặng rung cả máy, nếu cắt lưỡi mâm fi 600mm nhảy cả máy.


vậy sao ko gở cái spindle trên mấy con đắp chiếu xài cho nhanh ah?

theo em hiểu bác cần cả cái đầu xoay AB

----------


## Danang cncrouter

> vậy sao ko gở cái spindle trên mấy con đắp chiếu xài cho nhanh ah?
> 
> theo em hiểu bác cần cả cái đầu xoay AB


Vâng bác nói đúng rồi, nếu có sẵn cái spindle thì bàn gì nữa, ý nói máy trung quốc chỉ phục vụ bên gỗ chứ ăn đá thì ko nổi vì kết cấu thân máy bị yếu, kỹ sư việt cũng có nhiều tài năng nhưng do ko có đất dụng võ, thực tế nếu có nhà tài trợ dân việt hoàn toàn có thể cho ra những máy đẳng cấp quốc tế đấy.

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Chân thành cảm ơn các bác đã tư vấn nhiệt tình, vấn đề là khách hàng quen họ có đơn hàng lớn về điêu khắc đá granit kết hợp giữa công nghệ và thủ công, phạm vi làm việc của máy cnc là cắt và phay phần thô khoảng 80% còn lại là thủ công, nên kho cần độ chính xác cao, chủ yếu là máy cứng khỏe và đầm, thẩm mỹ một chút trục chính có độ bền và hoạt động 5 trục, tiêu chuẩn trên chắc ng Việt mình thực hiện tốt, chỉ cần mua linh kiện tốt nữa là ổn. Máy châu âu có thể tới 2 đến 3 triệu usd, ko chơi nổi ạ.  Thanks các bác nhiều.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Chân thành cảm ơn các bác đã tư vấn nhiệt tình, vấn đề là khách hàng quen họ có đơn hàng lớn về điêu khắc đá granit kết hợp giữa công nghệ và thủ công, phạm vi làm việc của máy cnc là cắt và phay phần thô khoảng 80% còn lại là thủ công, nên kho cần độ chính xác cao, chủ yếu là máy cứng khỏe và đầm, thẩm mỹ một chút trục chính có độ bền và hoạt động 5 trục, tiêu chuẩn trên chắc ng Việt mình thực hiện tốt, chỉ cần mua linh kiện tốt nữa là ổn. Máy châu âu có thể tới 2 đến 3 triệu usd, ko chơi nổi ạ.  Thanks các bác nhiều.


không biết nhu cầu của bác tới đâu và chi phí tài chính tới đâu. có thể inbox zalo theo sdt của em để bik thêm.

nếu thôi tầm 80% còn lại thủ công thì chơi cỡ con breton này của Ý là hợp lý. em ko biết giá cả thế nào nhưng chắc tầm 1tr thoai. ko đến 2tr đâu
http://www.breton.it/fabshop/en/prod...F1600_-NCF2000

nói chung cái đầu spindle phải thật gấu, cái khung xoay 2 trục cũng gấu ko kém. và với như cầu granite thì cỡ cái đầu đó không dưới 1 tỷ đâu. vì cái đầu bác hỏi nó dòng wood line. phay đá 2 bữa là banh àh

----------


## ducduy9104

Muốn giá ngon thì bác chủ mở thầu đi, liên hệ mấy cty chuyên làm lại máy bãi ấy. Không cần chính xác thì mua mới làm gì phí tiền.

----------


## Huudong

con spin 10kw kia cũng tầm gần tỷ rồi, cả cụm chắc tầm tỷ rưỡi.

----------


## Tuấn

Em thấy vụ này có gì đấy không hợp lý lắm ợ.

Con sờ pín này đúng là quan trọng thật, nhưng so với cả con máy thì cũng chưa là gì lắm. Khách hàng đã tin tưởng bác chủ thì bác cũng nên tư vấn cho họ. Bỏ ra hơn tỷ để mua con spin về chạy thử thuì người ít xiền không làm, người dư dả cũng không làm mà sẽ chọn mua nguyên con.

Bác chủ muốn biết giá thì hỏi trực tiếp hãng là biết thôi.

Mà chắc bác cũng chưa rành lắm về món này nên mới chọn spin gỗ cho máy đá. 

Bác làm được thân máy thì chế 2 cái khớp quay này không phải là vấn đề gì cả.

Vậy bác chủ nên tìm hiểu cách làm cái khung máy cho tốt đã, làm được khung máy tự khắc biết cách làm khớp quay ợ.

----------

Danang cncrouter, Gamo

----------

